# schon wieder...speedtouch 330!  :x

## imaxcs

Hallo erst mal!

Ich versuche ( wie so viele ) verzweifelt mein speedtouch/thompson-modem zum laufen zu bringen. Hier meine Daten:

Ich verwende das mitgelieferte speedtouch-paket ( emerge speedtouch ) version 1.2_beta2.

Hab die alcaudsl.sys von windows als firmware.

Hab den ebenfalls bei Gentoo enthaltenen Walkthrough durchgemacht( ! ).

Boote mit kernel 2.4.26.

Mein  Problem: modem_run scheint garnichts zu tun ( modem_run -m -f alcaudsl.sys ). Gibt mir überhaupt keine error-message oder irgendwas. Auch bei -v 2 nicht. 

Nur in /var/log/messages steht:

```

Nov 13 12:15:15 imaxcs modem_run[2219]: modem_run version 1.2-beta2 started by root uid 0

Nov 13 12:16:56 imaxcs modem_run[2222]: modem_run version 1.2-beta2 started by root uid 0

Nov 13 12:16:56 imaxcs modem_run[2222]: No SpeedTouch USB found.

```

Hotplug und usb läuft bei mir ( mein USB-Stick funktioniert einwandfrei ). Die Lichter von Modem leuchten. Hab gehört es gibt ein paar Konflikte mit der Namesgebung ( speedtouch oder speedtch ). Mein Treiber heißt jedenfalls speedtch.o.

Ich hab bereits durch die Foren gesucht, doch nichts gefunden, was mir wirklich helfen könnte.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! Und sagt mir bitte, welche infos ihr dazu braucht.

----------

## imaxcs

Ich schieb nur meinen Thread nach oben! Vielleicht hat ja doch wer einen Tipp oder eine Idee! Denn wenns mit dem Internet nicht funktioniert muss ich Wohl oder Übel wieder auf mein Suse/Windows-System zurück!   :Mad: 

----------

## amne

No modem found hört sich nicht gut an, was sagt denn lsusb (aus dem Paket usbutils)?

----------

## imaxcs

 *Quote:*   

> ...was sagt denn lsusb (aus dem Paket usbutils)?

 

Leider gibt das garnichts zurück!!   :Sad:  AUch nicht, wenn ich meinen USB-Stick anschließe und mounte...der geht aber!

----------

## amne

Oh, das sollte nicht so sein denke ich. Gibt 

```
cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
```

 wenigstens etwas aus? Ich vermute mal, dass modem_run aus dem selben Grund wie die lsusb nichts ausgibt, nur woran das liegt - keine Ahnung. Schau dir mal an, welche Sachen du beim USB Support im Kernel aktiviert hast. Hast du den Kernel von Hand oder mit Genkernel gebaut?

----------

## imaxcs

 *Quote:*   

> Gibt Code: 
> 
> ```
> cat /proc/bus/usb/devices 
> ```
> ...

 

Fehlanzeige!

 *Quote:*   

> Schau dir mal an, welche Sachen du beim USB Support im Kernel aktiviert hast.

 

M Support for USB

* Preliminary USB device file system

M UHCI ( bla )

M UHCI ( bla )

M USB mass storage support

modprobe -l gibt aus:

```

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/n_hdlc.o

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_deflate.o

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_generic.o

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_synctty.o

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/slhc.o

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/sound/soundcore.o

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/host/uhci.o

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/host/usb-uhci.o

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.o

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/usbcore.o

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/fat/fat.o

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r6/kernel/lib/firmware_class.o

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r6/kernel/lib/zlib_deflate/zlib_deflate.o

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r6/kernel/lib/zlib_inflate/zlib_inflate.o

```

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du den Kernel von Hand oder mit Genkernel gebaut?

 

Von Hand.

Danke für deine Hilfe bis jetzt.   :Smile: 

----------

## amne

Ah, du hast ja auch noch einen 2.4er Kernel im Einsatz. Ich habe die selben Einstellungen (auch alles Module) wie du. Folgende Module sind laut lsmod geladen (Ausgabe gekürzt):

usb-uhci, usbcore, n_hdlc

Ich verwende hier die sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.4.27, vielleicht ist probierst du es ja mal mit denen. Ich habe meine Kernelconfig mal hier online gestellt:

http://lemming.homelinux.net/2.4.27-config

----------

## imaxcs

Könnt ich dann nicht gleich auf 2.6 wechseln? Nur, wie kann ich einen neuen Kernel bauen, wenn ich doch noch den alten portage-tree habe?   :Question: 

----------

## amne

Natürlich kannst du auch auf den 2.6er wechseln, da laufen aber meines Wissens nach ein paar Sachen bezüglich Speedtouch wieder anders (glaub ich zumindest, hab mich nur mal kurz 5 Minuten damit beschäftigt). Es gibt auch einige 2.6er Kernel im Portage Tree, z.B. die gentoo-dev-sourcen. Wenn du das Speedtoch damit zum laufen kriegst wäre ich eh neugierig wie das geht.

----------

## imaxcs

Aha! Naja wenn das nicht geht...vielleicht was anderes:

ich hab in einigen Threads gelesen, dass man dieses Problem mit einem USB-Hub umgehen kann, doch mir sagte ein Verkäufer, dass es so nicht geht, da das spezifische Protokoll nicht unterstützt wird...weiß zwar nicht welches ( USB-Protokol? ) aber naja... was meinst du/ihr dazu?

edit: Mir kommt da noch die Frage: Wieso ist es mit einem älteren Kernel möglich ein doch sehr häufig eingesetztes Gerät zu betreiben, mit einem neueren jedoch nicht?

----------

## amne

Wegen Hub: Keine Ahnung.

Wegen 2.4/2.6: Ich bin mir recht sicher, dass es auch mit 2.6 geht, nur hab ich das noch nicht probiert. Da sich zwischen 2.4 und 2.6 einiges geändert hat muss man unter 2.6 meines Wissens nach ein paar Sachen anders machen. Ich würde dir mal empfehlen, es mit vanilla-sources 2.4.27 zu versuchen, da hättest du meine .config als Referenz. Ist vielleicht einfacher als sich durch die Howtos für 2.6 zu kämpfen.

----------

## imaxcs

Verwende jetzt den 2.4.27 kernel!   :Smile: 

Teilweiser Erfolg! Das Modem wird schon erkannt, modem_run scheint auch erfolgreich zu sein. Es steht nur eine Meldung in /var/log/messages, dass USBDEVFS_BULK fehlgeschlagen ist. Kommt allerdings nicht zum Abbruch und weiter unten steht: "ADSL line up [...]" Jedoch ist pppd call adsl immer noch nicht fähig, das ppp0-device zu erstellen.   :Confused: 

----------

## amne

Na, langsam wirds ja.  :Smile: 

Lies am besten mal in deinem Syslog mit (tail -f /var/log/messages bzw. tail -f /var/log/everything/current). Wenn modem_run erfolgreich war steht dann dort irgendwas von line synchronized und wieviel up/download du hast. 

Wenn "USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 2 ep 0x85 len 512 ret -110" beim Ausführen von modem_run auftritt brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen - eine umfassende Erklärung findes du in /usr/share/doc/speedtouch-1.3.1/FAQ.gz.

Stellt sich nur noch die Frage, was nicht hinhaut. pppd call adsl machst du vermutlich als root, oder? Wie lautet denn die Fehlermeldung?

Anbei noch meine /etc/ppp/peers/adsl

```
       noipdefault

       defaultroute

       pty "/usr/sbin/pppoa3 --clean -vpi 8 -vci 48"

       sync

       user "123456789 ;)"

       noauth

       noaccomp

       nopcomp

       noccp

       novj

       holdoff 4

       persist

       maxfail 10

       usepeerdns

```

/etc/ppp/chap-secrets:

```
# Secrets for authentication using CHAP

# client        server          secret          IP addresses

"123456789 ;)" "*" "passwort" "*"

```

----------

## imaxcs

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn modem_run erfolgreich war steht dann dort irgendwas von line synchronized und wieviel up/download du hast. 

 

Ja das steht dort: UP 800 DOWN 128

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn "USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 2 ep 0x85 len 512 ret -110" beim Ausführen von modem_run auftritt brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen...

 

OK.

Hab den Fehler gefunden ( bin aber noch immer nicht "drin" ): ich 

hatte bei meiner /etc/ppp/peers/adsl /usr/local/sbin/pppoa3 statt 

/usr/sbin/pppoa3 stehen. Das ppp0 Interface wird jetzt erstellt, ich 

kann aber noch keinen traffic erzeugen. Weder rein noch raus kommt was.  :Confused: 

----------

## amne

Trag mal in /etc/ppp/peers/adsl zusätzlich

```
debug
```

 ein, vielleicht bringt das Erleuchtung warums nicht geht.

----------

## imaxcs

In der Datei /var/log/daemon.log hab ich was gefunden:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nov 20 17:13:06 imaxcs pppd[2246]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0
> 
> Nov 20 17:13:06 imaxcs pppd[2246]: using channel 1
> ...

 

Hilft dir das?

----------

## amne

Hm, ich muss zugeben, dass ich jetzt nicht wirklich eine Idee habe.

 *Quote:*   

> Nov 20 17:13:08 imaxcs pppd[2246]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x1a6a2a61>]
> 
> Nov 20 17:13:35 imaxcs last message repeated 9 times
> 
> Nov 20 17:13:38 imaxcs pppd[2246]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

 

bedeutet normalerweise, dass er ein LCP Paket schickt um die Verbindung herzustellen, dass dann 9x wiederholt und dann aufgibt weil nichts passiert. Eigentlich sollte das hinhauen. Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass manchmal ein paar Lockfiles rumliegen und alles blockieren. Beende mal pppd und überprüfe mit ps aux ob noch pppd oder pppoa3 laufen, wenn ja kill die mal (killall pppd, killlall pppoa3, wenn sie dann noch immer laufen killall -9 pppd, killlall -9 pppoa3). Wenn sicher nichts mehr läuft sollten /var/run/pppd.tdb und /var/run/pppoa3-modem1.pid nicht existieren. Wenn doch: löschen. Dann probiers nocheinmal. Ich hoffe das wars, sonst fällt mir echt nicht viel ein. Username/Passwort scheinen zu stimmen, sonst würdest du zumindest eine Meldung kriegen, dass er falsch ist.

----------

## imaxcs

Nichts von dem läuft oder existiert. Es funktioniert einfach nicht. Auch eine lange Internet-Recherche hat nichts gebracht. Scheinbar haben viele dieses Problem...  :Confused:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## imaxcs

Hatte einen Tippfehler in /etc/ppp/peers/adsl, nun scheint die Verbindung wirklich hergestellt zu sein, trotzdem kann nicht pingen oder ähnliches:

Hier nochmal die /var/log/daemon.log:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nov 20 20:04:56 imaxcs pppd[2244]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0
> 
> Nov 20 20:04:56 imaxcs pppd[2244]: using channel 1
> ...

 

Hast du eine eine Ahnung?

----------

## genstef

Vielleicht hilfts dir ja:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=63933

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=69190

----------

## imaxcs

Hast du den ganzen Thread gelesen, Genstef? Die Probleme, die in deinen Links besprochen werden, hab ich schon gelöst/umgangen! ( zumindest den zweiten )

----------

## amne

Anscheinend kriegst du hier die private (10.*) IP, die eigentlich nur intern im PPPoE verwendet wird und daran scheiterts.

Bei mir siehts so aus:

 *Quote:*   

> using channel 40
> 
> Using interface ppp0
> 
> Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/20
> ...

 

Anscheinend hast du einen anderen Provider als ich (Telekom Austria), vielleicht läuft da irgendwas anders. Hast du ansonsten die gleiche Konfiguration wie ich?

----------

## imaxcs

 *Quote:*   

> Anscheinend hast du einen anderen Provider als ich (Telekom Austria), vielleicht läuft da irgendwas anders.

 

Ich hab eduhi.at...ist so ein Provider mit Vergünstigungen für Lehrer...

Ich hab das Modem ja schon mit Suse zum Laufen gebracht, also muss es gehen!   :Mad: 

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du ansonsten die gleiche Konfiguration wie ich?

 

Ja, denke schon.

 :Question: 

----------

## genstef

Dann kannst du doch einfach mal schauen wie das bei suse ging und was du jetzt anders gemacht hast, und dadurch eventuell den fehler finden? Und vielleicht die configs von suse mit deinen vergleichen, dann kommst du vielleciht auf ne idee, wie man das zum laufen bringt.

----------

## imaxcs

Leider hab ich die Suse nicht mehr installiert.   :Sad:   Ausserdem wars ein anderer Kernel, eine andere pppd-Version und und und...

----------

## imaxcs

So ich hab nochmal alle logs, die vielleicht auffschluss geben könnten, zusammengesammelt:

/etc/ppp/options

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> noauth
> 
> usepeerdns
> ...

 

/etc/ppp/chat-default

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/ppp/chat-default:
> 
> # $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-dialup/ppp/files/chat-default,v 1.1 2003/05/23 04:45:18 killian Exp $
> ...

 

/etc/ppp/peers/adsl

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> noipdefault
> 
> defaultroute
> ...

 

Ich bin doch schon so nah dran, ich kann das Internet schon riechen!!

Nochmal mein Problem: 

/var/log/debug

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nov 20 20:04:56 imaxcs pppd[2244]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0 
> 
> Nov 20 20:04:56 imaxcs pppd[2244]: using channel 1 
> ...

 

Das Problem scheint zu sein, dass ich eine 10. ( private IP-Adresse ) vom ISP bekomme, wo ich doch eine öffentliche bekommen sollte.

 :Question:   HILFE!

----------

## amne

Meine /etc/ppp/options hat ein paar mehr Punkte.

 *Quote:*   

> noipdefault
> 
> noauth
> 
> usepeerdns
> ...

 

Sieht für mich aber nicht so aus als würden die Optionen gross einen Unterschied machen.

----------

## imaxcs

Nein, macht keinen Unterschied. Ich versuchs einmal im Hauptforum, da gibts ja doch mehr User, die sich das ansehen. Ich hoff, das geht. Danke für die Hilfe, Amne!   :Smile: 

----------

